# Is it an art ???



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you consider finishing an art or just another pay check???


I almost through a guy off the job yesterday because he looked @ me like I had 10 heads when I asked him if he considered finishing a form of Art...He doesn't think so & just wants his pay @ the end of each week....
His work reflects his attitude>>>>drives me nuts.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Final touch drywall said:


> Do you consider finishing an art or just another pay check???
> 
> 
> I almost through a guy off the job yesterday because he looked @ me like I had 10 heads when I asked him if he considered finishing a form of Art...He doesn't think so & just wants his pay @ the end of each week....
> His work reflects his attitude>>>>drives me nuts.


 I'm with him,, I see it as a skilled trade, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Skilled trade, I take pride in a job well done but it's not my idea of what I consider art. It doesn't take imagination to do a typical drywall finish. Although you can get creative and get into the realm of artwork.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

It is absolutely a art as most of my customers will tell you, some have tried to do their own finishing, then they call me lol.

I cringe when I hear people say "I can do my own drywall ".

I have spent and will continue to spend as much time as I can learning everything I can about this trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

HHHHmmmmmmm ?????

The hand work can feel like your kind of being artistic, well machine work can be rather straight forward. But I know where your coming from. Some guys I found were more mechanical in their movements and application, well the good ones (IMO) had a bit more artistic flare, or I would say, they had the touch for it. I also find that guys who where good at art (drawing, painting etc) or played a musical instrument, fared better than those who were more mechanical in mind set. I guess it's that thing,,,,,,, do you think with the left or the right side of your brain.

It's a job, but it's more than a job IMO, your a tradesman but also a salesman, craftsman, the fixer, and the guy who gets a size 10 shoe rammed up your arse all the time to get the job done. So I classify it as a career. A job is a task given to you by someone else who's orders you must follow. and then they pay you, your just putting in time for exchange for money. While a career your constantly evolving by bettering yourself with new tools ,methods, systems, and knowledge.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

No call backs Is an art. 
It takes many years to master the art of no call backs........MO.





BUT THEN.......I don't use mesh tape either .....hee..hee..hee!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Determining just what is 'art' could be a little subjective - could be an 'in the eyes of the beholder' thing.

Example: Is it being 'creative' when an artist paints things as they see them, even if what they see differs from what most would consider to be the norm?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

In general, no, I don't think it is an art. Defining art is a dubious endeavor, but usually art requires creativity. Drywall finishing is a skilled trade. Now, design of details, yes...it can be artistic. Textures can be artistic as well (perhaps not so much with spray textures, but going beyond merely applying a hand texture, putting yourself into it....maybe then).


----------



## BennyW (May 16, 2011)

Its a job i have family to feed and a house to pay off.
That said being good and taking pride in your work brings more work your way but being good and having pride makes it no more then "your job".


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I bet we all can decorate a cake with the best of them.

I always tell the HO don't be afraid to call me back if they need anything (fixed), that I take pride in my work. I think they love hearing that...cause its true.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

moore said:


> No call backs Is an art.
> It takes many years to master the art of no call backs........MO.
> 
> 
> ...


 Well then,I guess that's why I consider it an art,cause no call backs is what I live for.:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I think drywall is becoming less of an art as we progress. 15 years ago you had to be artistic to knockdown a ceiling. Now with plastic/plexi glass knifes everyone can do it. Machines make running mud less of an art compared to running mud by hand. 
I don't think it is a bad thing to achieve similar results faster but it does make it feel more like production and less like art.
There is however new drywall products and different means to make drywall more artistry the problem is finding the home owners that are willing to spend money on art and not just production.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Mostly BS artists....its a trade that can be taught to most...no matter how hard most of us try we aren't gonna paint the next masterpiece. I consider it a craft.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cratter said:


> I bet we all can decorate a cake with the best of them.
> 
> I always tell the HO don't be afraid to call me back if they need anything (fixed), that I take pride in my work. I think they love hearing that...cause its true.


What if the H/O calls with a problem beyond your control ..All the field screws backed out ,,and I want you to fix them AND! pay the painters to repaint my house $$$$ OR I will sue you!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> What if the H/O calls with a problem beyond your control ..All the field screws backed out ,,and I want you to fix them AND! pay the painters to repaint my house $$$$ OR I will sue you!


 Calm down Moore,,,, your screw-aphobic

I wish I had one of them neat little Icons of 2bucks, laying on its side laughing


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Calm down Moore,,,, your screw-aphobic
> 
> I wish I had one of them neat little Icons of 2bucks, laying on its side laughing


Hey,,,,, that chit happened .. I offered to do the repairs for free. The home was finished out in December ..foot of snow on the ground no heat ,no front or back doors [covered in tarps] I told him when we started we need heat!! So he calls me a year later with screw pops in the field ..I told him I would fix them .. He said.. Damn right you will!!! And you will pay to have my walls and ceilings repainted!! Or I will sue you. 

I told him If he can squeeze blood out of a rock..Have at It. That night I printed out 30 pages of everything I could find on screw pops and why It happens . Every site i found said the same thing. Can they all be wrong??

I mailed that jackass m/f the literature ,,and never heard from him again. :furious::furious: So yeah Capt,, I'm abit anal about my field screws:yes:..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Hey,,,,, that chit happened .. I offered to do the repairs for free. The home was finished out in December ..foot of snow on the ground no heat ,no front or back doors [covered in tarps] I told him when we started we need heat!! So he calls me a year later with screw pops in the field ..I told him I would fix them .. He said.. Damn right you will!!! And you will pay to have my walls and ceilings repainted!! Or I will sue you.
> 
> I told him If he can squeeze blood out of a rock..Have at It. That night I printed out 30 pages of everything I could find on screw pops and why It happens . Every site i found said the same thing. Can they all be wrong??
> 
> I mailed that jackass m/f the literature ,,and never heard from him again. :furious::furious: So yeah Capt,, I'm abit anal about my field screws:yes:..


Well done for avoiding that prick moore.

How are you doing your screws, I hotmud hand first coat, Tapepro 3 spotter 2nd coat, DM 5.5 third, Quick pc swipe, The end, Seems to sort em real good. Tryed em most other ways, This seems to be the most affective for me.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Hey,,,,, that chit happened .. I offered to do the repairs for free. The home was finished out in December ..foot of snow on the ground no heat ,no front or back doors [covered in tarps] I told him when we started we need heat!! So he calls me a year later with screw pops in the field ..I told him I would fix them .. He said.. Damn right you will!!! And you will pay to have my walls and ceilings repainted!! Or I will sue you.
> 
> I told him If he can squeeze blood out of a rock..Have at It. That night I printed out 30 pages of everything I could find on screw pops and why It happens . Every site i found said the same thing. Can they all be wrong??
> 
> I mailed that jackass m/f the literature ,,and never heard from him again. :furious::furious: So yeah Capt,, I'm abit anal about my field screws:yes:..


 Calm down man,,, your gonna stress yourself too much !!!!

What happened was cause of the set-up,,, like a house that was froze and forced out anyway. Not your fault, nor the screws for that matter.

If you read on the tube of glue, it gives you a temp range also, just like everything else.

Besides, if you get to taking yourself too seriously,, 2bucks gonna have a hayday with ya !!!!!!:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Really depends on what you consider a call back:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Chris It all looks great!! Is drywall an art?? Just look at that dome.:yes: 
Man ,,I bet your worn out .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Really depends on what you consider a call back:whistling2:


Damn Chris, you made me feel really tired looking at the pics you posted up to night. That place is a lot of work, I mean a lot of work !! But she will look good on your resume, which will net you more work. take lots of pics dude:thumbsup:

Looking good:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Chris,

That may not be art, but getting a place like that looking good is what I'd consider to be an art. Very nice.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks to all you guys. This site and posting pics has made me a better drywaller and person. I find myself trying harder to make and do things right. Thanks again:rockon::rockon:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Do you consider finishing an art or just another pay check???


Yes ! :yes: And no. Sort of.:blink: Creativity is the key !:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Artists*

Is drywall an art - sure. 
Many artistic people smoke marijuana.
Many drywallers smoke marijuana therefore they must be artists?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Is drywall an art - sure.
> Many artistic people smoke marijuana.
> Many drywallers smoke marijuana therefore they must be artists?


I see that you are a master of logic.:whistling2:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> I see that you are a master of logic.:whistling2:


Monty Python logic I'd say. She's a witch, she's a witch!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Is drywall an art - sure.
> Many artistic people smoke marijuana.
> Many drywallers smoke marijuana therefore they must be artists?


We all know about you guys from British Columbia and your BC big bud








I bet Columbia tools was suppose to be Columbian Tools, but they were too stoned and forgot to add the "N" at the end

Happy taping there, boys from B.C.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*Art? Maybe.*

I was looking thru the craigslist postings for skilled trades and noticed it was listed... skilled trades/artisan jobs. Hell, maybe I'm a freakin' artist and didn't even know it??:thumbup: After all if Subway calls it's employee's sandwich artists... so why not drywall. So, I'm not a drywall tradesman like I always thought, I'm and artist, damn it! Now, gimmie some canvas and stay the hell outta my way.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Will our work be worth more after we're dead?


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

my old art teacher in high school said every one has the ability. applying correctly practiced technique is art. that it makes us a liveing, is iceing on the cake.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

harvey randall said:


> my old art teacher in high school said every one has the ability. applying correctly practiced technique is art. that it makes us a liveing, is iceing on the cake.


 I respectfully disagree,,,,,

Not everyone has the ability to do what someone else does.

Some folks cnannot learn drywall, or any "particular trade" just cause they want to.

We all need to FIND what it is that we are good at,,, and THEN build on THAT.


----------

